

Man demonstrates his bionic hand (video) - geuis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13378036

======
kenkam
Awesome technology. How do they even get the nerves to interface with the
bionic arm?

~~~
wattsbaat
Many amputees can still move the muscles/surface at end of their limb. So they
put a sensor and then try to make an intuitive map of those skin/muscle
movements to the bionic arm motions. I don't know how exactly they map the
motions (statically vs a learning algorithm, etc), but apparently they can
make it good enough that people can learn how to use the bionic arm naturally.

(Forgot exactly where I saw this. Hopefully someone can provide a source.)

EDIT: Looks like recently they've been able to actually rewire nerves. Short
video here: [http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/nstv/2011/02/bionic-arm-
wi...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/nstv/2011/02/bionic-arm-wired-to-
chest-helps-amputees-regain-control.html)

~~~
ZoFreX
I would imagine that with time their control of the hand would be much closer
to feeling natural than you might imagine, due to neuroplasticity.

